# Router projector Setup?



## jfrances (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in the market for a projector with an Ethernet port like Viewsonic PJD6223. My AVR also has an Ethernet port. I was wondering if the setup I have diagramed below would work if I use the HDMI cables that have the built in Ethernet cable from Monoprice.com. I’ m also not sure if the projector or AVR could act as Hubs. I’m just trying to have a setup with less cables.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

To clarify, this is what a hub looks like:












Now, your ps3 is wifi enabled (-1 Ethernet cable), Xbox if the 360S model is also wifi enabled, if not, there are adapters for this (-1 Ethernet cable), Blu-Ray player may be wifi enabled (if so -1 more Ethernet cable), the receiver may have an optional wifi adapter (-1 more Ethernet cable). Based on this breakdown, there should only be a need for one or possibly two Ethernet cables. From what I understand, none of the devices are meant to be a hub, except possibly the router. Hope this helps!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you mean an ethernet switch rather than a hub, correct?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe that the devices that support Ethernet via HDMI are still fairly limited.

I imagine that you'll need to use regular CAT5/6 patch cables for ethernet connectivity.


----------



## jfrances (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok guys, is this setup more practical? I've decided that I don't need a receiver or projector with Ethernet capabilities. Or should I?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Projector - no, at least not yet. Receiver - it depends. Many newer models have internet radio, like Pandora, and also use their network connections for firmware updates to fix bugs or add new features. For this duty, wifi has sufficient bandwidth. But when it gets to moving HD video around, wired is your best bet.


----------

